# Unknown trawler.



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Morning all. I have obtained an old postcard which shows a sidewinder aground on some rocks. The reg number appears to be LO333. On her funnel she has what appears to be a white band with a Maltese Cross in it. Can anyone identify her? Many thanks janathull


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Vessel is London registered 'James Lay'.
Scroll down this page and you will see your postcard - http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/index.php/tag/dinas/


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for that. She has quite an history.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

We are always looking for photographs to illustrate the history profiles of Fleetwood steam trawlers.
Gil.
Researcher 
Fleetwood Maritime Heritage Trust


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

*James Lay*

She has a page on the Milford Trawlers website, with photo. She landed at Milford from 7 Jan 1920 - 14 Dec 1930.

BarryJ


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

I was referring to steam trawler photographs in general, we have five images of JAMES LAY at www.fleetwood-trawlers.info including two of her stranded on Filey High Brig. In 1930, in the ownership of Lord Invernairn of Strathnairn she was landing into Fleetwood and in fact in March of that year whilst laid outside Wyre Dock and ready for sea she started to take in water and was towed across to the bank and beached.
Gil.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Fleetwood and Milford are very much linked and information is constantly being shared to the advantage of both sites. 
Gil.


----------

